# Samsung sound screwed up



## Maniwi (Oct 8, 2018)

So I have a Samsung tv plugged into my Bose soundbar. That connection is a digital/optical cable. There is also a firestick plugged into the tv with an HDMI cable. My problem is that I can only get audio off the firestick through the tv speakers. No sound when I select "external" as a sound source. BUT if I run the sound test on the tv it will play through the sound bar when I have it selected to "external" . It will also play the sound test through tv speakers. any suggestions? The tv is probably 8 years old and the Bose sound bar is this years. I've tested the sound bar with a Vizio and an Insignia tv with no issues. Anybody have a clue??


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Maniwi said:


> So I have a Samsung tv plugged into my Bose soundbar. That connection is a digital/optical cable. There is also a firestick plugged into the tv with an HDMI cable. My problem is that I can only get audio off the firestick through the tv speakers. No sound when I select "external" as a sound source. BUT if I run the sound test on the tv it will play through the sound bar when I have it selected to "external" . It will also play the sound test through tv speakers. any suggestions? The tv is probably 8 years old and the Bose sound bar is this years. I've tested the sound bar with a Vizio and an Insignia tv with no issues. Anybody have a clue??


Did you try swapping the sockets of the 2 HDMI connections ?


----------



## Maniwi (Oct 8, 2018)

Afraid I don't understand? There is one HDMI going into tv and that is From the firestick. Do you mean turning the cord around?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Maniwi said:


> Afraid I don't understand? There is one HDMI going into tv and that is From the firestick. Do you mean turning the cord around?


No.
I assumed you had a DirecTV receiver or client hooked up in an HDMI connection and the Firestick in another connection.
????
If the sound worked properly from the same connection then there might be a setting for the HDMI connection in the TV.
If the sound went to the other connection then it is a problem with the device that the sound is not working properly with.

Please tell us how everything is hooked up.


----------



## Maniwi (Oct 8, 2018)

It's all in original post. Thanks for responding


----------

